# لكل مهندس تكييف ملفات excel مفيدة جدااا



## Atatri (27 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخواني هذه ملفات اكسل تقوم بحسابات:
1-DUCT WEIGHT
2-VENTILATION BALANCE
3-PIPE SIZE​ 

و ملفات اخرى(تقريبا 18 ملف) ارجو الاستفادة منها و نشرها حتى تعم الفائدة​ 
باذن الله​ 
وشكرااا:20:​R]وهاد رابط التحميل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/engr201260#post1667810


----------



## عبود_فتحي (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
لو حبذا رفعهم على موقع اخر و ملف واحد ايضا
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فيدورا (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المنتسب (27 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الملفات المهمة والمفيدة دى ونتمنى منك الزيد


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2010)

عبود_فتحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> لو حبذا رفعهم على موقع اخر و ملف واحد ايضا
> و جزاك الله كل خير


 
بعد إذن المهندس 3atooora 

تم تنزيل الملفات كلها و ضغطها فى ملف واحد فى المرفقات​


----------



## MOHOO (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## amr fathy (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadalx (28 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك ... ملفات مفيدة

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبود_فتحي (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## lharcha (29 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## lharcha (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عليما (29 مايو 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noreldin2000 (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## احسان الشبل (29 مايو 2010)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشو الابطال والله


----------



## eng-muataz (30 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## HUSSEIN SEDEEQ (24 يناير 2011)

*بجد مجهود لرائع*


----------



## abdelrhman86 (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (24 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## thaeribrahem (24 يناير 2011)

*جميل جدا وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (25 يناير 2011)

بوركتم جميعا


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## amnshsh2 (14 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany27 (15 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الحالم (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (17 يوليو 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> بعد إذن المهندس 3atooora
> 
> تم تنزيل الملفات كلها و ضغطها فى ملف واحد فى المرفقات​



بارك الله فيك


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 يوليو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (18 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## وائل الشال (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ميرتام (19 يوليو 2012)

ئشكرا للمهندس Mohamed Mec واحييك على طريقة استئذانك من الزميل


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا*


----------



## اسلام عمار (25 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## محمد دامرلي (26 يوليو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## حمزةعمار (28 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله بمقدار الشهر الفضيل إن شاء الله


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (1 أغسطس 2013)

وفقكم الله لمرضاته


----------



## nofal (2 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engkfa (3 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## محمد عضيمة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tamer kamel (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hikal007 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmadjet (10 نوفمبر 2013)

:80:


----------



## علاء نادر (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور على الملفات المهمة والمفيدة دى ونتمنى منك الزيد​


----------



## egycivil100 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## eng*doaa (28 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خير ....كل الملفات بالنظام الميترك مش الانجلش وبعتقد ان اللى شغال بالسوق اكتر الانجلش زى ال(cfm )


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (1 مارس 2014)

*احسنتم بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## adil mozan (22 مايو 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومة


----------



## romancaman (24 مايو 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_hsheta (25 مايو 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## YouKhl (1 يونيو 2014)

باارك الله فيك وشجله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engkafa81 (17 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك .... جاري التجربة


----------

